# levantarse a alguien



## Fanalesu

Hola! En Venezuela cuando alguien logra obtener la atención (amorosa) de otra persona se dice que "se la/lo levantó" Por ejemplo:

Gabriel se levantó a María (ahora a María le gusta Gabriel)

Yo no levanto pero ni el polvo (yo no le gusto a nadie/nadie me quiere)

Vamos a ver quién levanta más (quién puede obtener más atención del sexo opuesto).

La verdad es que no tengo la más mínima idea de como traducir esto... Me parece que "win his/her heart" o "get his/her attention" suenan como tontas y no son coloquiales como levantarse a alguien... 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## peterfenn

Hola

_win his/her heart_ es un poco anticuado para tu idea.

_get his/her attention_ no tiene connotaciones suficientes de atracción romántica.

Podrías decir:_ get him/her to fancy him/her_

Es bastante coloquial por lo que creo te puede servir, aunque es muy del inglés británico.


----------



## Fanalesu

Gracias peterfenn! Y cómo sería el tercer ejemplo de "vamos a ver quién levanta más"? Let's see who can get more fancies? Jejejej me suena muy extraño


----------



## peterfenn

Jeje, sí.

Sería _Let's see who can get the most birds (tías) to fancy them_.


----------



## Clarísima

Vamos a ver quién levanta más = 

Let's see who can *pick up* more girls/chicks! Please note that "to pick up" is slang, and is not very... romantic. 

Also, for the first 2 examples, you might also want to play around with the american phrase of "going out." I know it is not an exact translation, but it might work.

Gabriel se levantó a María = Gabriel is going out with María.
Yo no levanto pero ni el polvo = I'm not going out with anybody!


----------



## Moritzchen

Levantar: to pick up.
He picked up a chick. Gabriel picked up Maria. 
I cannot even pick up dust.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Clarísima said:


> Vamos a ver quién levanta más =
> 
> Let's see who can *pick up* more girls/chicks! Please note that "to pick up" is slang, and is not very... romantic.
> 
> Also, for the first 2 examples, you might also want to play around with the american phrase of "going out." I know it is not an exact translation, but it might work.
> 
> Gabriel se levantó a María = Gabriel is going out with María.
> Yo no levanto pero ni el polvo = I'm not going out with anybody!


 
Yo creo que "pick up" es un verbo que puede expresar lo mismo que "levantar" en éste específico contexto. "Levantar" es muy informal y para nada romántico, al igual que "pick up".

"Gabriel se levantó a María" doesn't mean He is going out with María. It just means that he was flirting with her, and finally she likes him too (or at least it seems like).

Hoy no levanto ni el polvo = I can't pick up a "thing" tonight.


----------



## Mirlo

*"I can't get any girl" seria una opción, *
*porque la traduccion literal de "no levanto pero ni el polvo" seria "I can't pick up even the dirt" y en inglés ni tiene sentido.*


----------



## peterfenn

Vale_yaya said:


> Yo creo que "pick up" es un verbo que puede expresar lo mismo que "levantar" en éste específico contexto. "Levantar" es muy informal y para nada romántico, al igual que "pick up".
> 
> "Gabriel se levantó a María" doesn't mean He is going out with María. It just means that he was flirting with her, and finally she likes him too (or at least it seems like).
> 
> Hoy no levanto ni el polvo = I can't pick up a "thing" tonight.


 
Perdonad..._ pick up_ para mí no sería adecuado ya que implica necesariamente que él llega a liarse con la chica (físicamente) mientras que la expressión "levantarse a alguien" me da la fuerte sensación que se refiere al proceso de _flirting_, etc., como dice Vale yaya, cuando él hace que le guste a la chica pero que todavía no ha ocurrido nada físicamente (aunque luego puede que sí desde luego!).


----------



## Fanalesu

Wow! Gracias a todos! No había revisado las respuestas más nuevas. Y bueno, levantarse puede que este como en la etapa de flirteo, pero también puede ser algo más. Es decir, una vez que te la levantaste (o controlaste, en Venezuela también decimos "controlarse a alguien"), puede pasar cualquier cosa, ¿no?
Ahora bien, eso de "pick up" no es como demasiado literal?


----------



## peterfenn

Para expresar lo de _pick up_ hay miles de expressiones, como p.ej. _to pull_ del inglés británico. Pero estoy seguro de que eso no es realmente lo que quisiste que se tradujese al comienzo de este hilo, lo cual tendrá menos expressiones así de coloquiales puesto que es un concepto menos obvio que el de liarse con una chica.


----------



## Fanalesu

Gracias peterfenn. Conseguí algo de pick up, y al parecer sí es muy fuerte como para lo que yo quiero. Es para una serie de televisión como Highschool Musical, y no creo que sea adecuado que adolescentes de 15 años digan cosas con referencias sexuales en TV, jejeje.
*pick someone up* 
*2. *to meet someone you did not know and begin an informal and often sexual relationship with them. _Is that the girl who picked him up at a bar last week?_ _I was almost picked up by a 16-year-old last summer. _

Supongo que me quedaré con la primera opción que me diste.


----------



## peterfenn

Ya. Es que no se me ocurre ningún sinónimo. No creo que haya muchos...


----------



## Vale_yaya

Fanalesu said:


> Gracias peterfenn. Conseguí algo de pick up, y al parecer sí es muy fuerte como para lo que yo quiero. Es para una serie de televisión como Highschool Musical, y no creo que sea adecuado que adolescentes de 15 años digan cosas con referencias sexuales en TV, jejeje.
> *pick someone up*
> *2. *to meet someone you did not know and begin an informal and often sexual relationship with them. _Is that the girl who picked him up at a bar last week?_ _I was almost picked up by a 16-year-old last summer. _
> 
> Supongo que me quedaré con la primera opción que me diste.


 
No tenía ni idea que "pick up" tenía connotaciones "sexuales", pensé que sólo era una manera de utilizarlo informalmente como "ligarse a una chica", "levantarse a una chica" (nosotros no usamos "controlar" para NADA, eso se escucharía demasiado machista en Ecuador). Si  lo hubiera sabido, no lo hubiera sugerido, como se utiliza regularmente aquí, pensé que era algo "más suave". PARA NADA sabía su verdadero significado, es un "slang" de todas maneras. Me supongo que es más común "pick up" aquí en USA, que en América Latina y por eso no se conoce un término similar.


----------



## Fanalesu

Vale_yaya said:


> No tenía ni idea que "pick up" tenía connotaciones "sexuales", pensé que sólo era una manera de utilizarlo informalmente como "ligarse a una chica", "levantarse a una chica" (nosotros no usamos "controlar" para NADA, eso se escucharía demasiado machista en Ecuador). Si lo hubiera sabido, no lo hubiera sugerido, como se utiliza regularmente aquí, pensé que era algo "más suave". PARA NADA sabía su verdadero significado, es un "slang" de todas maneras. Me supongo que es más común "pick up" aquí en USA, que en América Latina y por eso no se conoce un término similar.


 
En Venezuela controlar no es machista, porque puede ser usado también(igual que levantarse) para mujeres, es decir, "María se controló a Juan". Y yo tampoco sabía que "pick up" tuviera connotaciones sexuales, de hecho no conocía esta acepción le "ligarse" a alguien. De todas maneras voy a esperar opiniones de hablantes nativos a ver cuan sexual es este slang de "pick up"

Gracias Vale yaya


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Solo como curiosidad, en Perú *levantarse a* *alguien* significa tener relaciones sexuales con ese alguien.

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## argentina84

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> en Perú *levantarse a* *alguien* significa tener relaciones sexuales con ese alguien.


 
En Argentina, "levantarse" a alguien significa transárselo = French kissing? Pero no es un concepto romántico.


----------



## Vale_yaya

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> Solo como curiosidad, en Perú *levantarse a* *alguien* significa tener relaciones sexuales con ese alguien.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
Mira tú, si viajas a Ecuador y comentas que te "levantaste a alguien" va a ver una "peque confusión".


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá levantarse a alguien es como en Venezuela "gustarle a alguien/salir con alguien"
Ahora que alguien puso lo que significa "pick up" y aclaro que dice "la mayoria de las veces termina en relaciones sexuales" *no dice siempre;* creo que se puede usar *"I can't pick up anyone",* como se puede usar *"I can't get anyone",* usado muchas veces cuando la persona no puede encontrar a nadie con quien salir.

Saludos,


----------



## Vale_yaya

Mirlo said:


> En Panamá levantarse a alguien es como en Venezuela "gustarle a alguien/salir con alguien"
> Ahora que alguien puso lo que significa "pick up" y aclaro que dice "la mayoria de las veces termina en relaciones sexuales" *no dice siempre;* creo que se puede usar *"I can't pick up anyone",* como se puede usar *"I can't get anyone",* usado muchas veces cuando la persona no puede encontrar a nadie con quien salir.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Pero deja abierta esa opción, yo creo que el verbo "pick up" no debería utilizarse en éste contexto porque podría haber malentendidos... "levantarse a alguien" no tiene una connotación sexual (al menos no en mi país, para nada).


----------



## Mirlo

Vale_yaya said:


> Pero deja abierta esa opción, yo creo que el verbo "pick up" no debería utilizarse en éste contexto porque podría haber malentendidos... "levantarse a alguien" no tiene una connotación sexual (al menos no en mi país, para nada).


 
Peo mira la idea es que si te levantas a alguien (sales con esa persona) que es lo mismo que "pick up someone" tarde o temprano va a pasar y asi lo tengo entendido cuando leí el significado de "pick up", pero no te preocupes por eso puse la otra alternativa.

Saludos,


----------



## Vale_yaya

Mirlo said:


> Peo mira la idea es que si te levantas a alguien (sales con esa persona) que es lo mismo que "pick up someone" tarde o temprano va a pasar y asi lo tengo entendido cuando leí el significado de "pick up", pero no te preocupes por eso puse la otra alternativa.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Jajajaja... si, creo que me lo estaba tomando muy a pecho, pero la verdad no tenía idea de esa connotación, y si se va a usar con adolescentes puede haber malentendidos. 

Tu otra opción está bien, me parece mejor.


----------



## peterfenn

Mirlo said:


> En Panamá levantarse a alguien es como en Venezuela "gustarle a alguien/salir con alguien"
> Ahora que alguien puso lo que significa "pick up" y aclaro que dice "la mayoria de las veces termina en relaciones sexuales" *no dice siempre;* creo que se puede usar *"I can't pick up anyone",* como se puede usar *"I can't get anyone",* usado muchas veces cuando la persona no puede encontrar a nadie con quien salir.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Por lo menos en el inglés británico (aunque dudo mucho que varien mucho los significados en EEUU), con ninguna de estas dos opciones se entendería que se trata de hacer que una chica te guste, por ejemplo en un bar. De hecho, se entendería sin excepción que te refieres a acostarte con ella, o al menos a besarla o acariciarla, etc (!los detalles aquí sobran desde luego!). 

Reitero, no es posible usar ni _pick up_ ni _get someone_ (este último tampoco tiene mucho sentido incluso con lo de acostaros) para tu idea, Fanalesu (y siento no poderte ofrecer alguna opción aparte de _get someone to like/fancy you_).


----------



## Fantasmagórico

peterfenn said:


> Perdonad..._ pick up_ para mí no sería adecuado ya que implica necesariamente que él llega a liarse con la chica (físicamente) mientras que la expressión "levantarse a alguien" me da la fuerte sensación que se refiere al proceso de _flirting_, etc., como dice Vale yaya, cuando él hace que le guste a la chica pero que todavía no ha ocurrido nada físicamente (aunque luego puede que sí desde luego!).



 Sin embargo, la expresión “pick up lines” se ha traducido frecuentemente como “frases de levante”, y yo creo que tiene exactamente el mismo significado que la expresión en español; es decir, se refiere al flirteo (utilizando en este caso frases hechas para “levantarse” a alguien). 
  Estoy aprendiendo inglés, así que no soy la persona más indicada para discrepar, pero quería llamar la atención sobre esto.
http://www.voy.com/100496/15.html
http://linesthataregood.com/

 De todas formas, sería bueno que Fanalesu (que ya he visto en su perfil que es mujer), aclarara bien lo que está buscando, ya que no es lo mismo “levantarse a alguien” que “obtener (¿pasivamente?)la atención del sexo opuesto”:



Fanalesu said:


> Gabriel se levantó a María (ahora a María le gusta Gabriel)
> 
> Vamos a ver quién levanta más (quién puede obtener más atención del sexo opuesto).



 El primer caso es simple: Gabriel, echando mano de diferentes recursos y técnicas de seducción, logró al cabo de un tiempo conquistar a María.
  La segunda situación podría ser, por poner un ejemplo típico, el caso de las mujeres que van en grupo a las discotecas, con escotes pronunciados y faldas cortas, a bailar entre ellas y ver cuál logra “obtener más atención del sexo opuesto”.
  Creo que son cosas diferentes (el primer caso implica una actitud más activa), y no sé si “pick up” se puede aplicar por igual a ambos casos. Tal vez esto haya sembrado algo de confusión en este hilo.


----------



## Mirlo

peterfenn said:


> Por lo menos en el inglés británico (aunque dudo mucho que varien mucho los significados en EEUU), con ninguna de estas dos opciones se entendería que se trata de hacer que una chica te guste, por ejemplo en un bar. De hecho, se entendería sin excepción que te refieres a acostarte con ella, o al menos a besarla o acariciarla, etc (!los detalles aquí sobran desde luego!).
> 
> Reitero, no es posible usar ni _pick up_ ni _get someone_ (este último tampoco tiene mucho sentido incluso con lo de acostaros) para tu idea, Fanalesu (y siento no poderte ofrecer alguna opción aparte de _get someone to like/fancy you_).


 
Si hay diferencias en el inglés británico y el americano, hasta el humor (las bromas) es diferente. No se si de la manera en que lo puse te confundió más, pero estoy segura que para esta:
*"Vamos a ver quién levanta más"* se usa en el mismo sentido de "pick up".

Saludos,


----------



## peterfenn

Mirlo said:


> Si hay diferencias en el inglés británico y el americano, hasta el humor (las bromas) es diferente. No se si de la manera en que lo puse te confundió más, pero estoy segura que para esta:
> *"Vamos a ver quién levanta más"* se usa en el mismo sentido de "pick up".
> 
> Saludos,


 
Hola Mirlo

Me refería a esas dos frases únicamente a la hora de decir lo de la ausencia de variedad entre sus significados tanto en Gran Bretaña como en EEUU. El humor y todo el lenguaje en general es otro tema por completo, algo que requeriría varios hilos extensos como poco.

Cogiendo sencillamente la explicación ofrecida por parte de Fanalesu en el mismísimo primer post de este hilo, en cuanto al significado preciso y el contexto de su versión de la oración "levantarse a alguien", y nada más, te puedo asegurar categóricamente que _pick (someone) up_ no es lo mismo que dicha explicación. Un cosa es que un chico haga que le guste a una chica (o al revés, vamos), que se sienta atraida por él, y otra cosa es que luego pase algo entre ellos (sean besos, acaricias, sexo...). _To pick someone up_ quiere decir la segunda, sin ambigüedades.


----------



## Mirlo

peterfenn said:


> Hola Mirlo
> 
> Me refería a esas dos frases únicamente a la hora de decir lo de la ausencia de variedad entre sus significados tanto en Gran Bretaña como en EEUU. El humor y todo el lenguaje en general es otro tema por completo, algo que requeriría varios hilos extensos como poco.
> 
> Cogiendo sencillamente la explicación ofrecida por parte de Fanalesu en el mismísimo primer post de este hilo, en cuanto al significado preciso y el contexto de su versión de la oración "levantarse a alguien", y nada más, te puedo asegurar categóricamente que _pick (someone) up_ no es lo mismo que dicha explicación. Un cosa es que un chico haga que le guste a una chica (o al revés, vamos), que se sienta atraida por él, y otra cosa es que luego pase algo entre ellos (sean besos, acaricias, sexo...). _To pick someone up_ quiere decir la segunda, sin ambigüedades.


 
Mira levantarse a alguien no es solo la acción de gustar, *quiere decir que saliste y fuistes a un baile o cualquier lugar  para levantarte a alguien. *Yo creo que de alli el mal entendido.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Mirlo said:


> Si hay diferencias en el inglés británico y el americano, hasta el humor (las bromas) es diferente. No se si de la manera en que lo puse te confundió más, pero estoy segura que para esta:
> *"Vamos a ver quién levanta más"* se usa en el mismo sentido de "pick up".
> 
> Saludos,


 
Pero si están diciendo que "pick up" tiene connotaciones sexuales, entonces NO se podría utilizar "pick up" en tu frase.

"Vamos a ver quién levanta más" Para mí, lo único que quiere decir es que vamos a ver quién llega a conocer más chicos/as, nada más, si al utilizar "pick up" quiere decir eso, entonces está bien utilizada, pero SINO es así, se está dando un comunicado totalmente ERRONEO. No quiere decir: Vamos a ver quién se acuesta con más chicas/os, PARA NADA (como ya vimos el significado en Venezuela de "levantarse" es igual que en Ecuador), lo que se quiere decir es sólamente: Vamos a ver quién llega a conocer más "personas del sexo opuesto"/ o quién atrae más chicas.

Yo he escuchado mucho la expresión "pick up" será que depende de la región de USA... ???... en cómo se utilice... no lo sé...


----------



## peterfenn

Fanalesu said:


> Hola! En Venezuela *cuando alguien logra obtener la atención (amorosa) de otra persona se dice que "se la/lo levantó"* Por ejemplo:
> 
> *Gabriel se levantó a María (ahora a María le gusta Gabriel)*
> 
> *Yo no levanto pero ni el polvo (yo no le gusto a nadie/nadie me quiere)*
> 
> *Vamos a ver quién levanta más (quién puede obtener más atención del sexo opuesto).*
> 
> La verdad es que no tengo la más mínima idea de como traducir esto... Me parece que "win his/her heart" o "get his/her attention" suenan como tontas y no son coloquiales como levantarse a alguien...
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
De eso deberíamos estar hablando, debido a que es lo que quería traducir Fanalesu. Lo tuyo es otra cosa.


----------



## peterfenn

!Vaya! Por fin, se ma ha occurido una expresión perfecta (si me permitís) para "levantarse a alguien" según se ha establecido su significado preciso (en el presente caso, de Venezuela, etc..).

_To chat somebody up._
_To chat up a girl._
_Let's see who can chat up the most girls._


----------



## Moritzchen

peterfenn said:


> _To chat somebody up._
> _To chat up a girl._
> _Let's see who can chat up the most girls._


Not in the US. Look, it's not that complicated levantarse a alguien: to pick up someone. No extra meaning in either term. And I hate to say it but I hear and use the phrase here at home, and when I travel periodically to South America where I was also raised.


----------



## apuquipa

I agree with Moritzchen!

levantarse a alguien: to pick up someone


----------



## peterfenn

Moritzchen said:


> Not in the US. Look, it's not that complicated levantarse a alguien: to pick up someone. No extra meaning in either term. And I hate to say it but I hear and use the phrase here at home, and when I travel periodically to South America where I was also raised.


 
Hi
Please read the original post of this thread by the thread starter, who needed an equivalent of _levantarse a alguien_ according to his/her particular definition, which is the important thing here.


----------



## lullaby_80)

También hay que tener en cuenta que es un poco "discurso masculino de pavoneo" (a guy showing off he was able to get the attention of a cute girl). No me parece que la usen las mujeres, en España. 
Pero si la usara una mujer, seguiría connotando lo mismo: haces hincapié en que "conseguiste" captar la atención de alguien. 
No sé, lo diría, por ejemplo, Danny a sus amigos en _Grease_, cuando habla de Sandy.
Quizá sea una pista para los nativos.


----------



## Vale_yaya

Moritzchen said:


> Not in the US. Look, it's not that complicated levantarse a alguien: to pick up someone. No extra meaning in either term. And I hate to say it but I hear and use the phrase here at home, and when I travel periodically to South America where I was also raised.


 
¿¿Entonces "pick up" da o NO connotaciones sexuales???... porque si tú respondes que NO, entonces básicamente llegamos a la conclusión que "pick up" en UK significa "acostarse con alguien", sin embargo en USA NO.

Pero la verdad yo ya no estoy segura de eso, yo creo que en ciertos lugares de USA (por no decir todos) se utiliza "pick up" relacionado "con sexo" (quizás no en un 100% de las ocasiones, pero sí en la mayoría), sin embargo el término que estamos buscando NO tiene nada que ver con sexo. 

Pd. Recuerda "levantarse" también tiene diferentes connotaciones dependiendo del país (latinoamérica / europa). En este caso estamos hablando específicamente del significado en "Venezuela".


----------



## Mirlo

Lo que pasa es que en latinoamerica a *nosotros* nos gusta cultivar esa creencia que todo es inocente, por favor.
*A lo mejor esto te ayude:*
Gabriel se levantó a María = *¿Para qué se la levanto? Para salir, para compañía y eventualmente  (mas luego) para tener sexo.*
Yo no levanto pero ni el polvo (yo no le gusto a nadie/nadie me quiere)=Nadie quiere estar contigo en estos momentos *(How I'm I supposed to get laid????)*

Vamos a ver quién levanta más (quién puede obtener más atención del sexo opuesto).*Let's see who gets more chicks.*
Y es así como la mayoria de nosotros lo vemos.
*Lo siento pero, no lo tomen de una manera personal.*


----------



## Vale_yaya

Mirlo said:


> Lo que pasa es que en latinoamerica a *nosotros* nos gusta cultivar esa creencia que todo es inocente, por favor.
> *A lo mejor esto te ayude:*
> Gabriel se levantó a María = *¿Para qué se la levanto? Para salir, para compañía y eventualmente para tener sexo.*
> Yo no levanto pero ni el polvo (yo no le gusto a nadie/nadie me quiere)=Nadie quiere estar contigo en estos momentos *(How I'm I supposed to get laid????)*
> 
> Vamos a ver quién levanta más (quién puede obtener más atención del sexo opuesto).*Let's see who gets more chicks.*
> Y es así como la mayoria de nosotros lo vemos.
> *Lo siento pero, no lo tomen de una manera personal.*


 
Jajaja... no me lo tomo personal... y me parecen bien tus ejemplos a excepción del primero. 

Tu te puedes levantar millones de chicas en una noche, y ninguna te da su teléfono.???... O sea, chicas estaban atrás tuyo y les llamaste la atención pero eso no significa que vaya a existir algún futuro con ellas. ¿Entiendes?... te levantaste a una persona, ése específico momento, pero eso no significa que va a ver un futuro... o que vayas a volver a verla?... puedes haber coqueteado ese momento, y ya.  

Bueno creo que nuestra querida Fanalesu tiene libre albeldrío y puede tomar la opción que más le convenga. Lo que sí sabemos con seguridad es que no debes utilizar "pick up" en UK, y depende de dónde lo vayas a utilizar en Norteamérica (obviamente dando el significado que tú buscas). 

Las cartas están sobre la mesa, ahora es tiempo de que tú escojas. Mucha suerte y por ahí nos vemos.


----------

